
My town's zoning ordinances are written in Comic Sans - gjsman-1000
https://storage.googleapis.com/static.wixstatic.com/raw/d30565_afa56555f97047cd9e5a5827f5070d6f.pdf?Expires=1565227659&GoogleAccessId=download-urls%40wixprivatemedia.iam.gserviceaccount.com&Signature=E2lQUxr9wZG40DF4GBqHLTmEFD3%2BlOnIHHtpxt3K%2BDbjRxDII1zif9UrxyNLGsBUqv6swCa4r3%2BKs5qJX6vRG%2BZXrfZbKKFNWwNzYVdnNxLWSQ0QBia5%2BwHPxnWEkwLK5tluoQw%2FirFvsexZX5gBTHf7Kctl70noy%2BoeWVUrIJOV4LFGhsqBbiQNP0g1Q1cbOuTuJ4yvf1D1qQqbWaiGgWoL9l32Y7g%2B1qholWcEn%2BnNcpxfU6RVDcx3dhsd7N5xbI%2B2lnHsrHPRqW6%2FmALvPNo5j6hu%2FyrpuCrjtsZKQpZ%2FyivNNUhor6XB%2FM%2FAYh1wBojS3%2FVYEN4oxgWZWklP2g%3D%3D&response-content-disposition=inline%3B+filename%3D%22ORDINANCE+NO.+26.pdf%22
======
nerdponx
Looks broken unfortunately

    
    
            <Error><Code>ExpiredToken</Code><Message>The provided token has expired.</Message><Details>Request signature expired at: 2019-08-08T01:27:39+00:00</Details></Error>

